

An Introduction to Google Fiber Customer Service - abraham
http://googlefiberblog.blogspot.com/2012/08/an-introduction-to-google-fiber.html

======
pasbesoin
Hopefully more than a bulletin board / comment section with a _very_
occasional, condescending non-answer from a Googler taking a moment away from
"more important stuff".

I'm hopeful for Google Fiber -- I really want it to work. Nonetheless, you
know what I mean.

